# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] ενωση ομοαξονικου καλωδιου

## vakis07

Μου έχει κοπεί σε ένα σημείο το καλώδιο της κεραίας το όποιο θα έλεγα πως είναι αρκετά μέτρα για να προχωρήσω στην εξ ολοκλήρου αντικατάσταση του..Ποιος θεωρείτε πως είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος ένωσης αυτού: 1.κολληση με καλάι και μόνωση με ταινία 2.χρηση ηλεκτρολογικής κλέμας..Οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## louis7

Φις κεραίας αρσενικό-θηλυκό !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vakis07

> Φις κεραίας αρσενικό-θηλυκό !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


σωστή σκέψη!κουμπώνουνε μεταξύ τους φαντάζομαι ε;

----------


## nxr26

Αν και εχουν περασει μηνες απο την ερωτηση σου και μπορει να εχεις αλλαξει ακομα και το καλωδιο ,οσωστος τρπος ενωσεις ειναι με βισματα τυπου f και μουφα .ετσι το ζηταται απο καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων ανταλακτικων και αν ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο η εννοσει για να μην εχουμε και προβλημα στο μελον με οξυδοση ντυουμε ολη τη μουφα με λαστιχοταινια και μετα με μονοτικη ταινια.
Γιατι η κολα απο τη ταινια διουργει και ααυτη οξυδωσεις με το καιρο,.

----------

